# From Bleach BLONDE to Dark Brown LoL



## Kaya (Jul 31, 2007)

So I darker my HAir LOL Tell me what u think Personally I prefer Being BLOND


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice. I like how you look with brown hair.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 31, 2007)

I like the brown hair


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Both ways you look great, but I really like the dark hair better!


----------



## Solimar (Jul 31, 2007)

I like dark better!


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 31, 2007)

both look great on you.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 31, 2007)

looking good


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

Both look great, but you really look WOW with the dark hair


----------



## dentaldee (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you look more dramatic with dark hair


----------



## Kaya (Aug 1, 2007)

Thx Girls !!! Its hard to get used to it since my natural color is NOT SO DARK LoL but I need to grow them and I wanted to have a break from Dying it every 3 months


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 1, 2007)

I think the dark hair looks great!


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 1, 2007)

You look great either way. BTW, what color did you use?


----------



## missnadia (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh I like the brown hair, it looks very natural on you and complements your skin tone.. And it's kinda.. I duno.. more sophisticated...


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the darker hair on you.


----------



## eelplee227 (Aug 1, 2007)

i think u look great with darker hair


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

You make me want to dye my hair darker! lol!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 1, 2007)

oh wow i love it!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Aug 1, 2007)

I think they both look really good. You could go blonde in the spring/summer and dark in the fall/winter.


----------



## skye88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Brown!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 1, 2007)

The brown looks much healthier IMHO


----------



## dolphin11211 (Aug 1, 2007)

wow i love that brown color did you do it yourself or get it done?


----------



## han (Aug 1, 2007)

i def like the darker shade better on you.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 1, 2007)

love the brown!


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 1, 2007)

I really like the brown hair!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Aug 1, 2007)

I did the same thing about 1.5 yrs ago. For about 3-4 months I hated my brown hair, wanted to go back to blond. Everyone told me I looked better with brown hair so I kept it. I really love it now and would never in a million yrs go back to blond although I now have put some lighter highlights around my face for summer which I like alot. Give it time to grow on ya, I'm sure you'll love it when you get over seeing the change in the mirror. The brown looks healthier and just softer on you. Plus its really not that dark, Its almost brownish/blond


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 1, 2007)

You are beautiful with either hair color. It is hard for me to choose.


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 1, 2007)

very pretty - I love the brown


----------



## Kaya (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dolphin11211* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow i love that brown color did you do it yourself or get it done? Yup I get it done in the salon. My hairstylist left some blond hair for highlights all over my head and then put a dark base color ...


----------



## nad4321 (Aug 1, 2007)

brown for sure


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 1, 2007)

I like the brown on you. It suits you more. Its a great color on you.


----------



## southcitybabe (Aug 2, 2007)

Both colors look great, but if you miss the blonde get some streaks put in



I went from blonde to brown recently and it looked weird soI put some blonde streaks in and it looks better than either color


----------



## jmrut22 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just did the same thing. Sorry I dont have any pics on my PC right now. I went from your color blond to a shade darker than yours brown. My skin color popped (totally changed) but not sure I like it either- its jarring to get used to. I think in 5-6 weeks I will go back to blond. But everyone told me my hair def. looked healthier.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the dark better, I think it makes your eyes POP!


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 2, 2007)

I love that brown color on you! It's not too dark at all. It really compliments your skin tone and makes your hair look really healthy.


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 2, 2007)

The brown hair makes your complexion seem more warm and dewy, plus it makes your eye color pop.

Keep the brown


----------



## sra_rocker (Aug 3, 2007)

Definately the brown. It suits your skin tone fair more and looks very nice.


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I love the brown. It looks great.


----------



## ivette (Aug 3, 2007)

both are nice, but i prefer the blond color.i think it brightens your face more


----------



## bia910 (Sep 12, 2007)

the brown, it makes your eyes stand out


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 12, 2007)

that's a tough one. If you're going to brown I'd go with a more dramatic dark brown. Otherwise stick with blonde.


----------

